# why do i not have permission to create tags??



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 12, 2009)

it says i can then when i save changed it says i dont have permission


----------



## msdevo (Apr 12, 2009)

I asked the same question ans was told that the computer generates then which I do not believe then miraculously the thread disappeared.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 13, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I asked the same question ans was told that the computer generates then which I do not believe then miraculously the thread disappeared.


 what in the  ,,thats very oddddddd, well obviously the computer does not generate them and its obvious that some people can leave tags,, just wanna know how it works??


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 13, 2009)

No one has the permission to create tags, only to edit them as far as I understand. What some posters do, is try to find an old tag that is appropriate for the thread and add it. Those old tags come from the time when we were able to create new tags. 

So you're not alone, no one can create new tags... 

That's why you see the "jesus joe get shovel" tag all the time  

When you click on a tag you'll get a list of all the threads with that tag.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 14, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> No one has the permission to create tags, only to edit them as far as I understand. What some posters do, is try to find an old tag that is appropriate for the thread and add it. Those old tags come from the time when we were able to create new tags.
> 
> So you're not alone, no one can create new tags...
> 
> ...


 Ohhhh I see, thank you so much,  , that whole thing had me


----------



## dlewis (Apr 14, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> No one has the permission to create tags, only to edit them as far as I understand. What some posters do, is try to find an old tag that is appropriate for the thread and add it. Those old tags come from the time when we were able to create new tags.
> 
> So you're not alone, no one can create new tags...
> 
> ...



I didn't know that. ummmm


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you can 'create' a new tag by using the word in the title of the thread - all the words in the title get automatically added as a tag, and then you can reuse that tag on other threads. 

I *think* - I've never actually tried that.


----------

